# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Download Link Not Working

## coulson

I'm trying to download walkercreations_kisslicer_settings.zip from http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...-created-equal and it's not giving me the zip file. I'm logged in and when I right click, save as, it tries to download it as a gif. I even looked at the source code and tried copy/pasting that to the address bar. Nothing. 

I've never had this problem before, any ideas?

----------


## printbus

Yeah, unfortunately most internal image and other attachment links created on 3dprintboard prior to about mid-April 2015 no longer work.

----------


## hungvna

I don't see the document you sent. It was disabled

----------

